# بالفيديو تعلم صيانة و تجميع محركات الاحتراق الداخلى



## captainhass (10 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

على هذا الرابط ان شاء الله

ستجدون مجموعة رائعة من الفيديوهات

بعضها يشرح صيانة المحركات و المكابس 

و البعض الأخر يشرح أيضا عمليا تجميع محركات الاحتراق الداخلى

أتمنى استفادتكم حقا من الموضوع ان شاء الله

الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/combustion.php​


----------



## captainhass (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكل الموضوع ما عجبكم؟؟؟​


----------



## midofm (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## captainhass (12 ديسمبر 2009)

midofm قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم


 
يعطيك العافية​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (12 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم 
شكرا علي الموضوع ، وعلي المشاركة الفعالة.
ولعل التعليقات قليلة لان الفيدو يشرح محرك (Motorcycle ) ثنائي الاشواط ، وكذلك بقية المقاطع .


----------



## captainhass (13 ديسمبر 2009)

A.mak قال:


> اخي الكريم
> شكرا علي الموضوع ، وعلي المشاركة الفعالة.
> ولعل التعليقات قليلة لان الفيدو يشرح محرك (Motorcycle ) ثنائي الاشواط ، وكذلك بقية المقاطع .


 
جزاكم الله أخى الكريم على ردودك الطيبة

و لكنى حبيت أن أنوه لنقطة هامة

الصفحة الأولى من الفيديوهات بالفعل تشرح محركات موتوسيكلات

و لكن اذا نزلت لأخر الصفحة ستجد next
لتنتقل الى الصفحات الأخرى

و التى بها باقى الفيديوهات المذكورة

و هكذا تجميع محركات السيارات

رابط صفحات التجميع التالية

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/combustion.php?pageNum_videos=3&totalRows_videos=51


http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/combustion.php?pageNum_videos=4&totalRows_videos=51

و أتمنى لحضراتكم التوفيق و الاستمرار ان شاء الله​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل 
فعلا عروض شيقة وجيدة فأحسنت وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## captainhass (14 ديسمبر 2009)

a.mak قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل
> فعلا عروض شيقة وجيدة فأحسنت وننتظر منك المزيد



يعطيكم العافية

و جزاكم الله خير غلى ردودكم الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (17 ديسمبر 2009)

اتمنى ان يستفيد جميع طلاب العلم من الموضوع ان شاء الله​


----------



## hmida24 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## captainhass (21 ديسمبر 2009)

hmida24 قال:


> شكرا



يعطيك العافية​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (21 ديسمبر 2009)

نرجو من الاخوه المهندسين المشاركه في اعطال السيارات الحديثه للاستفاده من المعلومات نكل ما هو جديد


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (21 ديسمبر 2009)

اخواني اعضاء المنتدى المحترمين اني اقوم بتدريس ماده صيانه واصلاح السيارات وابدان السيارات في المعاهد التقنيه في العراق فعلى من لديه مواضيع حول هذا الاختصاص من معلومات جديده سنكون شاكرين له


----------



## captainhass (21 ديسمبر 2009)

طارق حسن محمد قال:


> اخواني اعضاء المنتدى المحترمين اني اقوم بتدريس ماده صيانه واصلاح السيارات وابدان السيارات في المعاهد التقنيه في العراق فعلى من لديه مواضيع حول هذا الاختصاص من معلومات جديده سنكون شاكرين له





السلام عليكم أخى الكريم

أنصحك بقراءة هذا الموضوع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t170265.html


و زيارة تلك الصفحة

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/combustion.php​


----------



## captainhass (25 ديسمبر 2009)

أتمنى ان أكون قد افدتكم ان شاء الله​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 يناير 2010)

الموضوع للتثبيت

بارك الله فيك م.captainhas

جهود مشكورة .. وفقك الله.


----------



## captainhass (6 يناير 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الموضوع للتثبيت
> 
> بارك الله فيك م.captainhas
> 
> جهود مشكورة .. وفقك الله.



جزاكم الله خير د.محمد باشراحيل

و بارك الله فيك و كل القائمين على هذا المنتدى الطيب

و دائما نتعلم منك ....

و كل عام و الأمة الاسلامية بخير​


----------



## captainhass (9 يناير 2010)

اللهم وفق كل طالب علم لما تحب و ترضى​


----------



## abdalmuis kamil (10 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## car000 (10 يناير 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## هشام العمدة (10 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## قاسم الجبوري (10 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومه...............اتمنى لكم دوام الموفقيه


----------



## captainhass (13 يناير 2010)

يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم​


----------



## FreeEngineer (13 يناير 2010)

الموقع اكثر من رائع شكرا اخى. وانا اكتشفت موقع اخر بداخل هذا الموقع وهو www.howautowork.com


----------



## captainhass (14 يناير 2010)

freeengineer قال:


> الموقع اكثر من رائع شكرا اخى. وانا اكتشفت موقع اخر بداخل هذا الموقع وهو www.howautowork.com



جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## saloo6565 (14 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووورجدااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## captainhass (14 يناير 2010)

saloo6565 قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووورجدااااااااااااااااااااا



*جزاك الله كل خير​*​


----------



## mah2006_ (15 يناير 2010)

شكرا عزيزي


----------



## captainhass (15 يناير 2010)

mah2006_ قال:


> شكرا عزيزي



جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## حفا عبد الحفيظ (18 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية​


----------



## captainhass (20 يناير 2010)

حفا عبد الحفيظ قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية​



* 
يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم
​*​
​


----------



## abazerismail (22 يناير 2010)

ماششششششششششششششششاء اللة عليك


----------



## messi19 (22 يناير 2010)

:72::85::56::7::81::70::7::70::7::56:


captainhass قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​
> 
> 
> على هذا الرابط ان شاء الله​
> ...


----------



## captainhass (23 يناير 2010)

*يعطيكم العافية
و جزاكم الله كل خير على الردود الطيبة
*​


----------



## سمير شربك (23 يناير 2010)

شكل الملف انتهت صلاحيته على الموقع 
العبارة التي تظهر
*The requested URL could not be retrieved*

يرجى التأكد


----------



## mmamdoouh (27 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## فراس ابورجب (30 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على المشاركة المهمة


----------



## سمير شربك (31 يناير 2010)

يبدو كان في مشكلة في الأنترنيت عندي 
شكرا الموقع اكثر من رائع وشامل


----------



## engneer 1 (31 يناير 2010)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## captainhass (2 فبراير 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## ahmed1961 (2 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## captainhass (4 فبراير 2010)

*يعطيكم العافية و جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم*​


----------



## لبييا2010 (5 فبراير 2010)

شكررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## osos180 (6 فبراير 2010)

الموقع جميل , ونتمنى المزيد من مثل هذه المواقع
لمزيد من الفائدة ,,وشكرا ......وفقك الله


----------



## captainhass (6 فبراير 2010)

يعطيكم العافية

و جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (9 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## safety113 (17 فبراير 2010)

captainhass قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​
> 
> على هذا الرابط ان شاء الله​
> ستجدون مجموعة رائعة من الفيديوهات​
> ...


----------



## captainhass (19 فبراير 2010)

safety113 قال:


> captainhass قال:
> 
> 
> > السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​
> ...


----------



## captainhass (5 مارس 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## msaid999 (5 مارس 2010)

شكرا ...:14:


----------



## captainhass (10 مارس 2010)

msaid999 قال:


> شكرا ...:14:



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (12 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## captainhass (17 مارس 2010)

أحمد محمد كاطع قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## snajjar (28 مارس 2010)

يا أحبابي .. أحببت التذكير أن تكون النية لله في طرح أي موضوع أو تعليق لكي تزيد الحسنات إن شاء الله


----------



## captainhass (29 مارس 2010)

snajjar قال:


> يا أحبابي .. أحببت التذكير أن تكون النية لله في طرح أي موضوع أو تعليق لكي تزيد الحسنات إن شاء الله



الله يعطيك العافية
جزاكم الله كل خير على التنويه الرائع​


----------



## مهند عبدالله (31 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (1 أبريل 2010)

مهند عبدالله قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## General michanics (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## captainhass (2 أبريل 2010)

general michanics قال:


> شكرا جزيلا




جزاكم الله كل خير
الله يعطيك الف عافية​


----------



## يسين19 (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## captainhass (9 أبريل 2010)

يسين19 قال:


> شكرا



*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## كانوتيه (11 أبريل 2010)

اخي الكريم الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## captainhass (12 أبريل 2010)

كانوتيه قال:


> اخي الكريم الروابط لاتعمل



الروابط تعمل بالفعل و ليس بها اى مشاكل​


----------



## captainhass (12 أبريل 2010)

hmida24 قال:


> شكرا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## mothana abdat (14 أبريل 2010)

جـــــــــــــــــزاك الله خـــــــــــــــير


----------



## captainhass (14 أبريل 2010)

mothana abdat قال:


> جـــــــــــــــــزاك الله خـــــــــــــــير



جزاكم الله كل خير
كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## sailara (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا و شكرا


----------



## captainhass (25 أبريل 2010)

sailara قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا و شكرا


 
جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## sherief mohssen (30 أبريل 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## captainhass (30 أبريل 2010)

sherief mohssen قال:


> thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks



الله يعطيك العافية جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## hitman2450 (3 مايو 2010)

مشكور علي الموضوع الاكثر من رائع وعلي المجهود 
that's exactly what we need 
tnxxxxxxxxxxxxx man


----------



## فوجي محمد يعقوب (3 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## ماهر جازي (3 مايو 2010)

حاجات مفيدة للطلبة 
اتمنى ان يكون هناك ماقطع فيديو تعليمية في تجميع والعيارات المهمة بمحرك السيارة 
كل التقدير للقائمين على هذا المنتدى


----------



## captainhass (4 مايو 2010)

ماهر جازي قال:


> حاجات مفيدة للطلبة
> اتمنى ان يكون هناك ماقطع فيديو تعليمية في تجميع والعيارات المهمة بمحرك السيارة
> كل التقدير للقائمين على هذا المنتدى



جزاكم الله كل خير
و ان شاء الله تعالى ستجد بغياك قريبا​


----------



## captainhass (4 مايو 2010)

hitman2450 قال:


> مشكور علي الموضوع الاكثر من رائع وعلي المجهود
> that's exactly what we need
> tnxxxxxxxxxxxxx man



الله يعطيك الف عافية
جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (4 مايو 2010)

فوجي محمد يعقوب قال:


> مشكوووووووووووور



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## كانوتيه (18 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررر تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## captainhass (18 مايو 2010)

كانوتيه قال:


> مشكورررررر تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## قريرة (20 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## captainhass (20 مايو 2010)

قريرة قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## لهيب العمدة (20 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم شباب اني كتير بحازة اكواد السيارات با لعربي ولله محتازهم كتير من فترة بالي افتح ورش صغيرة من خلال تعاونكم معي شو رايكم


----------



## لهيب العمدة (20 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم شباب اني كتير بحازة اكواد السيارات با لعربي ولله محتازهم كتير من فترة بالي افتح ورش صغيرة من خلال تعاونكم معي شو رايكم *​


----------



## captainhass (21 مايو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## mhmoud75 (22 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## captainhass (23 مايو 2010)

mhmoud75 قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووور



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## adel_adel2006 (27 مايو 2010)

اخى العزيز اشكرك على هذه الفيدوهات العلمية العملية التى سوف تساعد المعلمين 
حيث اعمل موجه بالتعليم الفنى الصناعى 
تخصص السيارات


----------



## captainhass (28 مايو 2010)

adel_adel2006 قال:


> اخى العزيز اشكرك على هذه الفيدوهات العلمية العملية التى سوف تساعد المعلمين
> حيث اعمل موجه بالتعليم الفنى الصناعى
> تخصص السيارات



جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيكم
و اعانك الله على توصيل هذا العلم لمستحقيه​


----------



## سعد المغربي (30 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك الف الف عافيه على الموضوع هذا

والله ان الموقع اكثر من رائع و اتمنى ان الاخوه تستفيد من المعلومات اللي فيه


----------



## captainhass (31 مايو 2010)

سعد المغربي قال:


> الله يعطيك الف الف عافيه على الموضوع هذا
> 
> والله ان الموقع اكثر من رائع و اتمنى ان الاخوه تستفيد من المعلومات اللي فيه


 
جزاكم الله كل خير اخى الكريم
الله يبارك فيك​


----------



## التطور الكهربى (4 يونيو 2010)

جميله جدا الفديوهات يا هندسه
فينك من زمان


----------



## captainhass (6 يونيو 2010)

التطور الكهربى قال:


> جميله جدا الفديوهات يا هندسه
> فينك من زمان



بارك الله فيك
جزاكم الله كل خير

اتمنى الاستفادة و التوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## أبو ريان sa (23 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد أن أعرف كيف اصنع التروس ومميزاتها


----------



## captainhass (24 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## hesham20101 (26 يونيو 2010)

الروابط لم تفتح معى ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## captainhass (27 يونيو 2010)

hesham20101 قال:


> الروابط لم تفتح معى ارجوا المساعدة



السلام عليكم أخى الكريم

حاول فتحها الأن فهى صحيحة ان شاء الله و تعمل​


----------



## فارس القراضي (28 يونيو 2010)

_اشرك على هذا الموضوع القيم وجزاك الله الف خير_


----------



## captainhass (28 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (28 يونيو 2010)

فارس القراضي قال:


> _اشرك على هذا الموضوع القيم وجزاك الله الف خير_



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (2 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## captainhass (3 يوليو 2010)

غيث هادي عباس علي قال:


> مشكور على الموضوع الرائع



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## faisal_ibraheem (5 يوليو 2010)

*مشكوور وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ماهر نصرت (5 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## captainhass (6 يوليو 2010)

faisal_ibraheem قال:


> *مشكوور وجزاك الله خيرا*​





ماهر نصرت قال:


> شكرا لكم



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (10 يوليو 2010)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (10 يوليو 2010)

م/عمرو السيد قال:


> جزاااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## faissal djouambi (21 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (21 يوليو 2010)

faissal djouambi قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## اشرف ابوفرح (4 أغسطس 2010)

ما حصلت فيديو تعلم الصيانة للمحركات


----------



## black88star (11 أغسطس 2010)

يديك الف عافية على المجهود الرآئع 
مشــــــــــــــــــــكور 
عوآفي


----------



## المهندس عبدربة (12 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا 
جزاك الله ىخيرا على هذا المقاطع القيمة


----------



## captainhass (13 أغسطس 2010)

black88star قال:


> يديك الف عافية على المجهود الرآئع
> مشــــــــــــــــــــكور
> عوآفي





المهندس عبدربة قال:


> شكرا
> جزاك الله ىخيرا على هذا المقاطع القيمة



جزاكم الله كل خير
كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## abomahr (23 أغسطس 2010)

*ما شاء الله ممتازة **جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## captainhass (23 أغسطس 2010)

abomahr قال:


> *ما شاء الله ممتازة **جزاك الله خيرا*



جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## agr (29 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك ولاكن الفيديو لايعمل عندي


----------



## captainhass (29 أغسطس 2010)

agr قال:


> السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك ولاكن الفيديو لايعمل عندي



السلام عليكم أخى الكريم

المشكلة لديك بسبب عدم وجود Adobe flash player plugin

و التى تدعم تشغيل الفلاش على المتصفحات المختلفة

حمل هذا التطبيق و هو صغير جدا ثم نصبه و فعل جافاسكربت فى متصفحك
javascript

ثم أعد تشغيل متصفحك و ستعمل الفيديوهات معك ان شاء الله

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## سونى22 (30 أغسطس 2010)

هل يوجد محركات بنزين بشاحن توربينى


----------



## captainhass (30 أغسطس 2010)

سونى22 قال:


> هل يوجد محركات بنزين بشاحن توربينى



نعم أخى الكريم يمكنك شحن محركات الديزل أو البنزين

مثل سيارات السباق​


----------



## THE ENG_HASHEM (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## captainhass (14 سبتمبر 2010)

the eng_hashem قال:


> شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## halim07 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الرجاء ايفادي بمعلومات عن المواقع التي تهتم بميكانيك الوزن الثقيل


----------



## رؤف الهلالي (19 سبتمبر 2010)

يعطيكم العافية


----------



## captainhass (19 سبتمبر 2010)

رؤف الهلالي قال:


> يعطيكم العافية



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## mohammed uae (20 سبتمبر 2010)

teslaaam wo shokraan


----------



## captainhass (20 سبتمبر 2010)

mohammed uae قال:


> teslaaam wo shokraan



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## قائدالدين (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## captainhass (24 أكتوبر 2010)

قائدالدين قال:


> جزاكم الله الف خير



*جزاكم الله كل خير
بارك الله فيكم
*​


----------



## مستريورك (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*​


----------



## adison2000 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

very useful and helpful, thank you so much


----------



## captainhass (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مستريورك قال:


> *بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*​





adison2000 قال:


> very useful and helpful, thank you so much



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## محمد الفلسطيني (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## captainhass (29 أكتوبر 2010)

محمد الفلسطيني قال:


> شكرا لك



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## م.حرجان (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم*​


----------



## captainhass (1 نوفمبر 2010)

م.حرجان قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم*​




جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## ابراهيم القرشي (8 نوفمبر 2010)

مساء الخير يا شباب ودي اعرف وزن بلوف جميع السيارات تويوتا --- الجيب --- والنيسان---


----------



## haytham_19852003 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الماغول (15 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## captainhass (16 نوفمبر 2010)

haytham_19852003 قال:


> بارك الله فيك





الماغول قال:


> جزاكم الله خير الجزاء




جزاكم الله كل خير
كل عام و أنتم بخر​


----------



## ch_mahm2024 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجارى التحميل


----------



## الزيتوني (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكور أخي*


----------



## captainhass (2 ديسمبر 2010)

الزيتوني قال:


> *مشكور أخي*



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## وليد العتر (3 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم كيف اقوم نتنزيل الفيديوهات وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الزيتوني (3 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم أعزني بطاعتك ولا تذلني بمعصيتك.
*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## احمد نميرى (5 ديسمبر 2010)

والله الف شكر علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## bassamnh (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## باسلBASIL3 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا .. و بارك الله فيك ....


----------



## حيدر طالب (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزيل الشكر على المشاركة الجميلة *


----------



## rami ahmad (13 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## جنتل_مان (15 ديسمبر 2010)

في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## fadisat (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*الله يجزيك كل الخير *


----------



## mecax (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم*


----------



## KAMBAAL (30 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك لهذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## مستريورك (6 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## ahmedragabahmed (24 يناير 2011)

ممتاز


----------



## ايهاب السيد عثمان (12 فبراير 2011)

لو عاوز اخد دوره عالميه فى المحركات السيارات 
حد يفيدنى


----------



## العوني11 (14 فبراير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية على الموضوع 
ولا تحرمنا من جديدك​


----------



## احمد العجلان (26 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## امير car (1 مارس 2011)

هاى


----------



## امير car (1 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم


----------



## الفتى الكندي (1 مارس 2011)

شكرا ماقصرت يعطيك العافيه


----------



## مشتاق عزيز (2 مارس 2011)

شكرا يأخي العزيز


----------



## ELMAWINY (2 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد العجلان (2 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## meghili (12 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا علي الكتاب المفيد
وفقك الله*



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا علي الكتاب المفيد
وفقك الله*​


----------



## عمرو جمال محمد (14 مارس 2011)

بارك اللة لك يا اخى على هذا الموقع


----------



## captainhass (23 أبريل 2011)

الزيتوني قال:


> اللهم أعزني بطاعتك ولا تذلني بمعصيتك.
> *جزاك الله خيرا*





احمد نميرى قال:


> والله الف شكر علي هذا الموضوع





bassamnh قال:


> شكرا





باسلbasil3 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا .. و بارك الله فيك ....





حيدر طالب قال:


> *جزيل الشكر على المشاركة الجميلة *





rami ahmad قال:


> شكرا





جنتل_مان قال:


> في ميزان حسناتك





fadisat قال:


> *الله يجزيك كل الخير *





mecax قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم*





ahmedragabahmed قال:


> ممتاز





العوني11 قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية على الموضوع
> ولا تحرمنا من جديدك​





احمد العجلان قال:


> جزاك الله خير





الفتى الكندي قال:


> شكرا ماقصرت يعطيك العافيه





مشتاق عزيز قال:


> شكرا يأخي العزيز





elmawiny قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك





احمد العجلان قال:


> بارك الله فيك





meghili قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا علي الكتاب المفيد
> وفقك الله*
> 
> ...





عمرو جمال محمد قال:


> بارك اللة لك يا اخى على هذا الموقع



ـولا اعتذر عن التأخير فى الردود

جزاكم الله كل خير
وانا فى خدمتكم جميعا ان شاء الله تعالى

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم​


----------



## awadhassan (14 يونيو 2011)

الموضوع جميل جدا


----------



## البراء عبد المنعم (21 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed malik (22 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## captainhass (20 أغسطس 2011)

awadhassan قال:


> الموضوع جميل جدا





البراء عبد المنعم قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووور





ahmed malik قال:


> مشكور



جزاكم الله كل خير

اللهم بلغنا ليلة القدر و بدل نفوسنا وقلوبنا فى رمضان إلى الإيمان​


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (21 أغسطس 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## abcd2008 (21 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل


----------



## captainhass (24 أغسطس 2011)

سفيان عبد الباري قال:


> thank you very much





abcd2008 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## ahmed malik (18 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed malik (6 مارس 2013)

thanks for you


----------

